# Changing up a few things on my MK2 (AWP 1.8T, 02J, K04 Content)



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

A little less than a year ago, I started swapping in an AWP 20v 1.8T engine from a 2004 Jetta into my 1987 GTI. After 8 steady months of working on the car in the morning before work, in the evening after work, and any other time that I could get out into the garage, I finished the swap.
Here is a picture of the car at OSGTG '08:








Here is the link to the original build thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The car was a blast to drive and was working flawlessly.







Then after about 3 months and 2000 miles later, the added power of the 1.8T caused the transmission to eat all the teeth off of second gear on the original 020. I really expected the transmission to last longer or at least have the differential fail but instead I lost second.








Now I am well into the second phase of my swap. I have sourced an 02J from a 2003 1.8T GTI with a Peloquin limited-slip differential already installed. I will be running a G60 single-mass 14lb. flywheel with Sachs power clutch and pressure plate. I have been sourcing the parts for the hydraulic clutch setup as well as a few other miscellaneous parts needed to run the 02J in a MK2.
Here is the MK2 shortly after getting it towed home:
































The 02J with Peloquin:
















After pulling the engine and transmission, I started working on fabricating a bracket so I could install the 02J cable shift box into the MK2 tunnel. The first thing I had to do was remove the old shift linkage setup and then remove the bracket that held the shift box in place ...








Using 1" wide and 1/8" thick steel, I fabricated a bracket for the new shift box.
























I also had to remove the studs in the front of the 02J shift box and replace them with longer bolts and new washers. The new bolts are 50mm long.








And here is the shift box with the bracket installed (the bracket is covered in a foam to help it seal against the tunnel.
















Last night, I drilled the holes in the tunnel for the studs and was able to mock up the shift box and console.


































_Modified by PtownVdub at 9:56 AM 6-11-2008_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Chaning a few thing on my MK2 1.8T swap (PtownVdub)*

1" is key! Brilliant!


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Chaning a few thing on my MK2 1.8T swap (PtownVdub)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Chaning a few thing on my MK2 1.8T swap (Veedubgti)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I also picked up a K04-022 with exhaust manifold for the car. I am still trying to decide if I should put the turbo on now while the engine is out of the car or wait a while.








Here is a picture of the turbo ...


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

While it is out of the car is MUCH easier. That would be my suggestion...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*

I still haven't decided if I am going to install the K04-022 while the engine is out but more than likely I think I will.







Although, I still need to source several parts if I am going to go that route.
Over the past few days, I have been gathering all the parts needed for the hydraulic clutch setup as well as starting the process of removing the old pedal cluster and what not.
I took a few more pictures of the 02J cable shift box installed in the car with the console in place to show the amount of clearance between the cable shifter box and the console itself.
























I also verified that the heat shield fits and there is plenty of clearance between the shift box and the heat shield. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

The shifter and console pics make me very happy! Pat yourself on the back, you are the first person to get this right.......CONGRATULATIONS!


_Modified by Veedubgti at 2:03 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (Veedubgti)*

Very clean. Very nice fit. As we expect from you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (VR6GTI'00')*

Good work man! Cant wait to see the end result


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (SlowGolf1)*

Thank you.








Progress was slow this weekend because I had to perform a timing belt change on my other GTI. I hope to make some serious progress tonight after work ... I want to get a start on the hydraulic clutch setup and new drive-by-wire pedal cluster bracket.


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

hey just saw this thread searching your name, looks great Ben, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

Pictures of last night's work:
























I made some good progress last night although from the pictures it is hard to tell since things just look like a mess. I pulled out the brake booster and master cylinder to gain acces to the bulkhead for drilling the hole for the clutch master cylinder. I took out the dash which let me pull out the pedal cluster. I am going to have to relocate some of my wiring in order to make room for the hydraulic clutch setup but so far things are moving along nicely.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I mapped out and cut the holes in the bulkhead for the hydraulic clutch setup and bracket. Here is a picture of the brake booster bracket fitted up to the bulkhead before cutting out the hole.








I used a 1-5/16" hole saw to make the hole for the clutch master cylinder. Then I tested fitted the G60 pedal cluster, brake booster bracket, and master cylinder.








Now I have to relocate some of the wiring up underneath the dash since the new clutch setup takes up several more inches of space underneath the dash.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

At least you don't have existing alarm and stereo wiring going through the grommet where the new hole goes like I did.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_At least you don't have existing alarm and stereo wiring going through the grommet where the new hole goes like I did.









True but the main wiring that comes out of the fuse panel used to be routed right where the master cylinder now lives ...


----------



## hayescappa1 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

I am currently converting my Mk2 to 1.8T (engine AGU code). The engine came with the transmission. This is an 02J code box. The only problem is that the outlet flanges are 110mm and not 100mm. I see in your pictures that your output flanges seem to fit fine. Did you have to change these?








This is the outlet flange when removed from the gearbox. It is held in place with a bolt through the middle.









You can see here that they are 110mm








This is the 100mm Drive offered up to the 02J box output flange, note the different diameters








Here are the two drives side by side. 








Here are the part numbers on the flange.
I'm hoping I can retain this gearbox, as its was made for the engine. 
Can you get output flanges to fit from other gearboxes. I know that other gearboxes flanges are held in place by a circlip and do not have a shaft that fits into the gearbox. 
Help Please


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (hayescappa1)*

I did have to replace the axle flanges on the 02J transmission in order to make them work with the MK2 100mm axles. The part number for the 02J 100mm axle flanges is:
02A 409 355 D
They are from early MK4 New Beetles and Jettas with TDI engines, I believe. Sometimes you can find the 100mm 02J axle flanges for sale in the classifieds or you can pick them up from the dealer. I hope that information helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_The shifter and console pics make me very happy! Pat yourself on the back, you are the first person to get this right.......CONGRATULATIONS!

Well, not the first one to get it done that way, but hey, his runs. That's way better than me.
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...t=225 


_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 1:02 AM 6-20-2008_


----------



## hayescappa1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cheers, thats great will get these ordered up. Nice job on the motor, sweet ride.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_
Well, not the first one to get it done that way, but hey, his runs. That's way better than me.
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...t=225 

_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 1:02 AM 6-20-2008_

I was not aware of your accomplishment, my mistake. Excellent work BTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_Well, not the first one to get it done that way, but hey, his runs. That's way better than me.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Your cable shift box install looks very nice.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

Thanks. My aim was to get it so that the little clip on the shifter console would actually fit under one of the bolts for a decent factory fit.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (dubCanuck1)*

This weekend I went to the junkyard and picked up a new heatshield for the underside of the tunnel since mine had seen better days. After cleaning it up and installing it in the car it looked like this:








This is a bad picture but I was trying to show how much space there is for the cable between the tunnel and the heatshield.








I spent a good portion of time rerouting the wires under the hood so that they are not in the way of the hydraulic clutch. Plus I had to change up the wiring for the reverse light switch as well as the starter. Since the hole in the bulkhead for the clutch master cylinder cuts into two holes that were already there, I went about modifying a few grommets so that everything will be all sealed up once the brake booster brake and clutch are in place.








The grommets are held in place with glue. I am also working on the interior wiring which I hope to have done soon so I can start getting things put back together inside the car.


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

looks good man. i changed my setup yesterday and am now also installing a ko4 on my swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (gtiguy12)*

are those just regular mk4 golf monster mats?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (smugfree3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smugfree3* »_are those just regular mk4 golf monster mats?

Yes, they are just monster mats for a MK4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

Nice clean work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_I did have to replace the axle flanges on the 02J transmission in order to make them work with the MK2 100mm axles. The part number for the 02J 100mm axle flanges is:
02A 409 355 D
They are from early MK4 New Beetles and Jettas with TDI engines, I believe. Sometimes you can find the 100mm 02J axle flanges for sale in the classifieds or you can pick them up from the dealer. I hope that information helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
.

I got my 02J out of a 2.0 MK4 Jetta and it had the 100 mm flanges which allowed me to bolt stock Corrado G60 axles right on. This should expand your options as there are many more 2.0's than diesels in junkyards.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (Ultraflux3)*

For the past few days, I have been working on fabricating the throttle bracket for the G60 pedal cluster. I started out with the MK4 drive-by-wire bracket, then I modified it and welded it to the G60 pedal cluster. Here are a few pictures of the progress ...
The only part of the MK4 pedal cluster that I used although I had to modify it even more before it was all said and done.








I cut off the tabs that used to hold the original throttle pedal to the pedal cluster.








Everything welded together but still needing to be painted.
























The finished product.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

So I finally have some more updates on the project. I have been working like mad to get everything all situated in the interior. At the beginning of last weekend, I had finished the pedal cluster and installed it in the car. I still needed to address the wiring situation under the dash as well as get the rest of the interior back together.
Here is how the car looked at the beginning of the weekend.
























Things are starting to look a little more until control as the weekend progressed ...








And how the car looked at the end of the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
































Now it is time to focus on the engine and transmission situation again. Everything should just drop in now that everything has been fabricated for the O2J transmission and hydraulic clutch.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

The project looks great. I like how you did the pedal cluster and the mk4 relay panel as its how I did mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_The project looks great. I like how you did the pedal cluster and the mk4 relay panel as its how I did mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The MK4 relay panel fits really well right above the MK2 panel, almost as if it was meant to go there ...







Space is definitely at a premium under the dash with the Corrado hydraulic clutch pedal cluster taking up so much more room than the original cable clutch pedal cluster but I am happy with how everything has turned out so far. Thanks for the compliments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

Dude, that's wicked to know. I was humming and hawing over my TDI swap, for which I've got a panel and didn't want to put it somewhere else.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_Dude, that's wicked to know. I was humming and hawing over my TDI swap, for which I've got a panel and didn't want to put it somewhere else.









I mounted my mk4 fusebox on the PS of the car off the knee bar as shown below. I had two tabs welded on.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (G60ING)*

Yeah. I remember you doing that, but I thought you had to extend the wires to do so. I like the "above the stock relay panel" location.
This makes it much easier for me as I was worried about which load-reduction relay I would have to use as my car was originally a diesel.
So, to clarify, you've just got two sets of pos/neg leads running to the battery and the old/new stuff all runs on parallel circuits, yes?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (dubCanuck1)*

Here is another picture of the setup from my original build thread.








I used 1/16" angle aluminum to create the bracket that ties into the MK2 relay panel bracket. You can also see where I had to modify the MK4 relay panel to clear the MK2 relay panel.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

Last night I decided to tackle the job of modifying a set of Audi chrome door latches to work on the GTI. I wasn't really able to find any information detailing the modifications necessary to make the latches work but I always heard that work required was only minor.







I can't say that the modifications were necessarily minor but I did get the latches to work. I cut off the tabs from the original VW latches and then welded them to the Audi door latches. Here are a few pictures ...
These pictures compare the modified latch to the stock Audi door latch.








































Here is a picture of the latch installed on the car.
















And a picture of the solid door pin.








These door latches look much better than the old dirty latches that were on the car. The solid door pin also has a much more solid feel than the stock door pin which was really worn out.
I am going to start focusing on the engine bay as soon as I get the transmission back from the transmission shop. I am having a 0.72 fifth gearset put in it so the car will cruise better going down the highway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

So, what does this give you over the stock door latches? I was thinking of doing a MKIV-style door latch and handle, simply because you can't screwdriver your way into the car.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_So, what does this give you over the stock door latches? I was thinking of doing a MKIV-style door latch and handle, simply because you can't screwdriver your way into the car.

To be honest, my main motivation for wanting to install these door latches was because the chrome looks cool even though they can only be seen when the doors are open.







But the design of the Audi door latch and the solid door pin are different from the VW setup. The actual door latch piece that hits the door pin on the Audi setup has plastic over it. The VW one is just metal so that is why the door pin has a nylon sleeve on it which wears out. I also noticed that the Audi setup has a much more solid feel to it when opening and closing the door. Although, you can still break into the car using a screwdriver behind the outside door handle.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

Since the transmission is still at the rebuilders, I decided to finally address the headliner. The fabric has been sagging and falling off since I purchased the car. The headliner board came out fairly easily and was in decent shape with only a few cracks. I repaired the headliner using foil tape.








I also pulled out the sunroof trim panel. The adhesive was so weak that the material almost just fell off once I got the panel out.








A few pictures of the interior without the headliner or pillar covers.
























I also started working on modifying my radiator shroud so that it will work with my new radiator.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

Looking good... a good radiator fan shroud is important. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

Here are a few more pictures of the radiator shroud work.
Test fir of the new brackets:








All welded up but before paint:








After paint:
















I didn't like having the fins on the top of the radiator exposed so I made a metal plate to cover them. It still needs to be painted but I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

I haven't had a chance to update the thread in a few days because I have been super busy trying to get the car all put back together. On Friday afternoon I picked up the newly rebuilt 02J with the fresh Peloquin limited slip differential and 0.72 5th gearset installed. I also picked up the newly recovered headliner as well.
So on Friday night I started reassembling the car. I worked late into Friday night, all of Saturday, all of Sunday, and then again after work on Monday. Here are a few pictures of how the car started taking shape as the weekend progressed ...
The new headliner installed and the hole for the sunroof all cut out and glued in. It is so much nicer than the old nasty headliner that was in the car before.
























Freshly rebuilt transmission.








Engine and transmission waiting to go in the car.








The engine bay before installing the engine and transmission.








Things are starting to come together.
























A close-up of the top of the transmission with hydraulic clutch.
















Since the 02J is shaped differently than the old 020 there was no longer any room for the MK2 power steering reservoir. Instead, I used a Corrado setup and integrated it in with the MK2 setup. Here is a picture of the modified bracket that I made to hold the new reservoir in place up by the shock tower.
































And some more progress pictures.
















And how the car sits currently.
























It runs and drives great but I still have a few more things to put back on the car then I will be able to take it for a nice long drive and see how everything turned out.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very nice build! I like the fresh transmission and stockish look of black rubber and non-polished pipes.








You will like it... I sure do. My mileage is outstanding with this setup in a MK2, I now get 28.5 average highway/city, and about 34 highway at 75, even with a little play time now and then.
You will find it hard to not pull away from everyone else in 2nd. You really have to pay attention to drive "slowly".


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (hallkbrd)*

Thanks man!
The car ran really strong with the old 020 in it but the fuel economy was less than desirable when cruising at 75 mph. The old 9A had the engine RPMs at a little over 4000.








I have only driven the car a little more than 10 miles since getting the 02J installed but the gear ratios are much better matched to the engine. Plus, the Peloquin makes the power delivery so much more useful. No more one wheel peelin'








Now it is time to go and enjoy the car and take it for a cruise.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

damn you and your lsd Ben.







I'd be interested to see how your cars pulls in comparison with mine now. I really need to build a tranny. With my current R&P I get around 30mpg highway and 24ish around town when I am pushing her hard on the back roads. If I didn't have the diesel fifth gear I'm afraid things would be much worse with the 4.24...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_damn you and your lsd Ben.

















What is the ratio on your diesel 5th? I know that there are several different ones out there and was curious what you have in your swap. I filled the car with gas yesterday so in a week or so I will be able to get an idea how the fuel consumption is with the new setup.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_








What is the ratio on your diesel 5th? I know that there are several different ones out there and was curious what you have in your swap. I filled the car with gas yesterday so in a week or so I will be able to get an idea how the fuel consumption is with the new setup.

I believe the one I have is .756. If I had the O2A 3.68 ring and pinion it would be great. For the mean time I have switched to stock mode as I save on the gas. I need to learn a little self control before I go back to driving with 21 psi.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (GLImax)*

I totally understand. There is something addicting about the turbo spool and intake sounds that make me just want to drive the car at wide open throttle all the time.








I decided to fill the car up tonight to get an idea of the amount of fuel that it was consuming. I only had 150 miles on the tank but it was a mix of spirited driving, commuting, and highway driving. The car got a solid 30mpg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

yea, I normally take my rating at around 150-200 miles on the tank. It's lookin like I need to check everything on my car. Just tonight I saw that my fan shroud ratted loose







. The damn solid mount and the subs are rattling my car apart.


----------



## fryguy42005 (May 17, 2008)

yo that looks like some fun im looking to do that pretty soon thanks for some pics


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Just tonight I saw that my fan shroud ratted loose







. The damn solid mount and the subs are rattling my car apart.









Subs I don't know about, but I ditched my solid front mount since it was way to harsh for me, and replaced it with a solid rubber part, much better.
You might consider using rivets for you fan shroud on the top and bottom in your picture. No amount of shaking will loosen them.


_Modified by hallkbrd at 4:48 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_
Subs I don't know about, but I ditched my solid front mount since it was way to harsh for me, and replaced it with a solid rubber part, much better.
You might consider using rivets for you fan shroud on the top and bottom in your picture. No amount of shaking will loosen them.

_Modified by hallkbrd at 4:48 PM 7-27-2008_

Ah, it's all taken care of. I just put two bolts through the top and bottom. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (fryguy42005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fryguy42005* »_yo that looks like some fun im looking to do that pretty soon thanks for some pics

No problem. I have even more pictures on my original build thread. The link to that thread can be found at the top of the first page of this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (hallkbrd)*

I am running a solid front motor mount, rubber G60 transmission mount, and a fresh rear motor mount with a poly insert. I have a little bit of vibration at idle but nothing bone shaking or anything that is going to rattle my car apart.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

I have been driving the car at every chance I get. The thing is super solid and runs flawlessly. I am really enjoying the car. This past weekend, the car was clean, the weather was nice, and I had some free time. I went out and took a few pictures of the car since I don't have any good pictures of the car since I finished phase 2.
Here are a few of the pictures that I thought turned out well.
















































I edited these two pictures in photoshop for fun.


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice car!!!!! love the swap


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (irockamk2gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irockamk2gli* »_Very nice car!!!!! love the swap 

Thank you.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Nice Work! Nice to see some updates on this beast


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_Nice Work! Nice to see some updates on this beast 

Thanks, Ian. I took the car to several shows this summer and took 2nd place twice in MK2 Golf/GTI class. I have also been driving the car at every chance I get. Now I just have to figure out what I am going to change up or do to it over the winter ...


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Did you take the headliner somewhere to get done...Good work as usual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

The headliner was recovered by a local shop called Drewbuilt Interiors. He did a great job and used really quality materials. Once he recovered it, I had to reinstall it in the car which was the hard part since I had to cut out the sunroof area and wrap and glue the fabric around the sunroof opening.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Thanks, Ian. I took the car to several shows this summer and took 2nd place twice in MK2 Golf/GTI class. I have also been driving the car at every chance I get. Now I just have to figure out what I am going to change up or do to it over the winter ...









good to here. congrats. Mine is all apart and will hopefully be done and even nicer for spring. i will be starting soon, but right now i have a little mk1 VR6 project.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_
good to here. congrats. Mine is all apart and will hopefully be done and even nicer for spring. 

please do a build thread like your original one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
please do a build thread like your original one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i will, this one will have some goodies too. hehehehe. ill have to post the one for the rabbit here soon too








thanks


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

What a great setup..
Curioous how you addressed the Speedo?
Also curios on the motormounts.. I hear thre are vw made brackets which allow this install into a MKII..


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_What a great setup..

Thanks man!









_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_Curioous how you addressed the Speedo?
Also curios on the motormounts.. I hear thre are vw made brackets which allow this install into a MKII.. 

I am running a modified MK2 speedo cable from an automatic transmission car. So far it has been working perfectly.
The rear engine mount is the stock MK2 mount and bracket. The front engine mount is a solid motor mount and Corrado G60 bracket with Corrado G60 starter bolts. The transmission mount is a heavy duty solid rubber mount from a Corrado G60. The transmission mount brackets are both from an O2A transmission out of a Corrado G60 as well.
Hope that helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

Nice build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wooommpshhh1.8t (Jan 18, 2009)

Do u even sleep!!! ha... Great work


----------



## pretendo (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (wooommpshhh1.8t)*

Nice Build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really want to do this as well lol someday
I will have to take a closer look if your gonna goto the OSGT this year


----------



## laur_gti (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Changing up a few things on my MK2 (PtownVdub)*

nice job there,all is clean,i like't,my mk2 20vt here http://www.sportgaraj.ro/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11 good luck with the mk2


----------



## CaliCoupe (Aug 11, 2009)

simply amazing, great motivation for the rest of us







lmao


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (CaliCoupe)*

Thanks for all the positive feedback. The car is currently just sitting in the garage collecting dust but not because I have forgotten about it but because I am working on a few changes before the summer gets here.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

bump


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

I haven't updated this thread in while but the GTI has continued to undergo changes. Although, things do not happen as quickly as they used to due to lack of time. Here is a picture of the GTI at WaterWerks in Tacoma, WA this past weekend:


----------



## kmk4 (Mar 24, 2013)

nice work


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

PtownVdub said:


> Last night I decided to tackle the job of modifying a set of Audi chrome door latches to work on the GTI. I wasn't really able to find any information detailing the modifications necessary to make the latches work but I always heard that work required was only minor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for writing this up mate!

wanted to ask what is the difference between the door strikers? in the picture it looks like a stock Mark I / Mark II striker pin?

Thanks again for writing this up!

I plan on doing the same install on my Mark I


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

So when will you be going to the K04? Im in the process of swapping a q.8 in my mk1. I also have a k04 sitting. while the k03s will be hard at work. What parts are you waiting for with the swap? 

Love the car, Clean, crisp and refreshing


----------

